# 0151 nummer



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2008)

Hi
Ich hab in wkw (Wer-kennt-wen) ne Nachricht von einer, mir unbekannten Person erhalten. Den Account der Person gibt es nicht mehr und sie hat auch keine Anfrage gemacht, ob ich sie kennen würde. Sie meinte, ich sollte ihr unter 0151 110... eine Nachricht schicken, mit der Begründung, sie wolle mich besser kennen lernen.

N bisschen komisch find ich das schon. Kann ich die Nachricht schicken oder sollte ich es sein lassen?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: 0151 nummer*



> oder sollte ich es sein lassen?


JA !  
Es sei denn du willst mit einem Moderator / Betreuer chatten und pro sms 1.99 € bezahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: 0151 nummer*

Schon etwas komisch ich habe auch unter wkw eine NAchricht erhalten von einer Person dier ich nicht kenne. Das Profil von dieser Person ist auch unter wkw nicht mehr vorhanden. Folgende Nachrcht habe ich erhalten





> :" Hallöchen, wie war dein Tag ?? Dein Profil klingt sehr
> ansprechend und macht mich neugierig wie du wirklich
> bist. meine freunde sagen ich bin eine crazy frohnatur,
> doch leider immernoch single. Na ja und da dachte ich
> ...


Was haltet ihr davon? Eine SMS sollte ich Ihr wahrscheinlich besser nicht schicken, da werde ich dann bestimmt zu einer Nummer gelockt, wo nachher eine SMS 1,99€ kostet. SO Erfahrungen habe ich schon gemacht. Ich könnte die Nummer noch anrufen. Aber ob sich da jemand meldet? Was ratet ihr mir?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: 0151 nummer*



> Ich könnte die Nummer noch anrufen.



Wahrscheinlich meldet sich niemand, da es sich um ein *SMS-Call-Center* handelt.


----------

